# Festival City Cairo



## crt (Jun 16, 2014)

Hello everyone,

My husband recently mentioned a job he is interested in that is based in Festival City. I cannot find much info about the area online. When i google it i usually get dircted to information about a mall. It would be incredible if anyone here can tell me what you know about that area. 

We do not have any kids so school info is not necessary. I am just curious about what it would be like to live there. Would a car be necessary to get around locally? 

I appreciate any help! Thank you.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Cairo Festival City is a mall, with a surrounding residential area, still under construction. Some units are finished, though. You'd most definitely need a car.

This is their website Cairo Festival City


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

That'd be the New Cairo area, it's very vital now, you can find almost anything here. Doctors, hospitals, 2 carrefour markets, almost anything. Very close to katameya heights and Arabella. You'll need a car anyway, even if you lived inside cairo festival city.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Milouk84 said:


> That'd be the New Cairo area, it's very vital now, you can find almost anything here. Doctors, hospitals, 2 carrefour markets, almost anything. Very close to katameya heights and Arabella. You'll need a car anyway, even if you lived inside cairo festival city.


I'm curious: what hospitals (as opposed to medical centers/clinics) are there in New Cairo?


----------



## crt (Jun 16, 2014)

Thank you for the help. I now know what/where to look up in order to gather more info. Much appreciated!


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> I'm curious: what hospitals (as opposed to medical centers/clinics) are there in New Cairo?


 There's the Air Force hospital on road 90. There's another medical center near NCBIS and seoudi, you can also find doctors' clinics in smaller malls. Actually we also used the new cairo hospital (a government one) to get anti rabies vaccine, it was o.k. And there's always al rehab, 40 minutes away.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Milouk84 said:


> There's the Air Force hospital on road 90. There's another medical center near NCBIS and seoudi, you can also find doctors' clinics in smaller malls. Actually we also used the new cairo hospital (a government one) to get anti rabies vaccine, it was o.k. And there's always al rehab, 40 minutes away.


Air Force hospital is not yet open. Everything else you mention is clinics/medical centers, outpatient only.


----------



## Milouk84 (Mar 17, 2012)

aykalam said:


> Air Force hospital is not yet open. Everything else you mention is clinics/medical centers, outpatient only.


I used their emergency department last April, I even asked about their clinics, they work everyday except Thursday and Friday.


----------

